# Noob fursuit questions. Please help!



## lrdfang (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok let me first say if these questions are answered somewhere I am sorry.  

I guess I should start out by explaining my problem and then get to the questions. I am an Alucard (Hellsing) cosplayer been that way for years and it is my staple cosplay. I went to MomoCon this weekend and hung out with people for Furry Weekend Atlanta as well as going over there and hanging out. Well needless to say, it put me in the mood to become a furry. That is where my problem lies, I still want it to be Alucard. I am trying to work with some of my artist friends to help me bring the idea I have to life,  I want to make sure that what I want to do is possible. 

First and most important issue is the hand paws:

Given that I want to be as close to Alucard as possible I was thinking of having the Control pentagrams on the hand paws. I just am worried that something like this isn't possible. It would basically be a red or black tattoo in the fur if I got them. Here is a link to what they look like. http://fc05.deviantart.net/images3/i/2005/148/7/8/Hellsing_Pentagram_by_Ivo_Majic_IM.jpg

The next issue is with the foot paws, I have seen a few different videos for to do feet but I was wondering if it is possible to do them as basically a boot cover? My end goal is something along the lines of being able to do a quick change from Furry-card to Alucard. It will all be a partial suit and I was aiming for having my red contacts in under the head so it is just remove foot paw covers remove paw gloves remove head and put on wig and regular gloves and I am good to go. To do this I need something that just slips over my regular boots, and at the same time I would like them to slip over a regular pair of shoes so I can be a steam-punk furry as well. So I guess the question is, is slip-on foot paws possible and if so how well do they work?

Last and probably simplest to solve, is Alucards tie. I am pretty sure I am going to have to make an extension for it so the furry head but I know there are a lot of furries that use the bandannas around their necks, and I was wondering how they are attached? Do you put it on after the head, or is it sew into it. My tie is velcro so it is easy to just put it on after but I am just trying to get advice.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Mar 20, 2012)

Glad to hear you liked FWA!  I was surprised how many people from MomoCon came over and had a good time.

The tattoo would definitely have to be simplified. There's absolutely no way anyone could fit it onto handpaws and even if they did the length of the fur would obscure the design farrrrr too much. You could still definitely do a seal of some kind, just very simplified.

The only problem with switching quickly between the cosplay and the fursuit is that in the fursuit you're going to more than likely sweat. A lot. So you'll more than likely want to shower after you suit, even if it's for a short stint. Aside from that it should be possible to do boot covers of some kind. I was actually going to experiment with them myself but I ended up not needing them. Personally I'd get your average boot covers for cheap halloween costumes and see if you can build them on there. That way you at least have a base and you're not trying to make the pattern and such with no reference point.

A lot of fursuiters use bandannas or ties. Fender is famous for his blue tie. XD For ties since you have to tie them specifically it's usually easiest to put them on first then tuck the neck flap into it once you put the head on. That's how I put on my bandannas so I don't have to worry about tying the fur into the knot. With velcro you can always ad a velcro patch to the neck where you want the tie to go.


----------



## lrdfang (Mar 20, 2012)

I know there were a lot of people that either didn't know FWA was down the street or didn't care to go, but I was personally telling everyone. I ended up getting a one-day badge and coming down the hill a couple of times on Saturday, and had fun every time. I actually was giving people tours of the open area and explaining what I knew of what FWA was about, from friends and walking around. A lot of people were amused by raid you guys did after the parade on Saturday too. I hope the two cons keep up the relationship that they had this year. I drive down from DC for the cons in ATL and if I can do two cons for one trip again, it makes it worth it that much more to go.


It sucks to hear I might not be able to do the tattoo, but thinking about it I am wondering if it will look good anyway. I will figure out something, for it.  I was thinking that I could always get gloves made for the paws but part of me says that is taking away too much from the suit.

Yeah I figured I would be sweating my ass off, and I am planing on only doing a partial suit because of that. I can relate to how bad it is for everyone in a full suit. With my costume like 2/3rds of my body is either covered in 2-4 layers of clothes or pants and leather. Add to that a long black wig that channels all the heat from my back up to my neck and head. >.< I am commissioning my suit because I have no idea what I am doing. LOL so I guess I will talk to who ever I end up with and see what they can do. I was hoping for the slip on style because I have knee length pirate boots for my costume, and want to use them for the furry. Though like with the tattoo the more I think about it the more I wonder how to make it work. I do like your suggestion on the boot covers though, but instead of having them made into the feet modifying them to cover part of them. As cheesy as it sounds get them to look almost like he is wearing boot covers to blend in with humanity.

How much extra does the neck flap add to neck width? If it is only an extra inch or two to the neck I should be able to use the velco all ready on the tie. When I was over at FWA, I didn't see that many suiters that had the neck flap tucked into clothes so I wasn't sure if that was a norm thing or not. 

I am starting to think I caught the yiff while hanging out at FWA, I honestly haven't looked forward to getting a costume this much since Alucard when I got it like 5 years ago. I don't know if it is more because everyone over there looked like they were having a blast or if it is because I want to see how many people I can get to double takes and go WTF.


----------

